# Purpose code on PAYPAL?



## cyborg47 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got a freelance job recently(game character rigging, and Animation...a 3D game artist basically), and my client wants to transfer the money through Paypal. So I've created one, but Paypal asks me to fulfill a list of tasks, one of them being the purpose code. I've looked through the list but there's nothing related to freelance game art. Would I face any problem during the money withdrawal if I choose a wrong purpose code, or at least something close to freelance from this list. Can somebody look through the list and suggest me the correct one, would be really helpful. Thanks

Here's the list.
*www.paypal.com/in/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/Marketing/popup/PurposeGroup_IN-outside


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 17, 2013)

You can change it later any time. It is just for record I guess. I have put Software Consulting in there, still no issue, for your case you can put anything related to Freelancing.

I dont think it matters.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh Hey, thanks for the reply. I've gone ahead with software consulting, freelance is part of it as well.


----------



## sinhead (Sep 23, 2013)

cyborg - I'm a 3d artist myself. I mailed them for the apt purpose code. I was advised - Data processing consulting. 
Please do email them to be doubly sure.


----------



## sandeep410 (Sep 25, 2013)

abe put any crap it doesnt matter


----------

